# Tryleptal - Topomax - Tegretol???



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Miss med again, (sorry).

Wonder if someone tried those meds. I don't feel good at all (REALLY) and ask myself if those anti-epileptics can be good for depression along with AD. Especially Tegretol. I don't know those meds, don't know what they do, and I am depressed because Lamictal didn't work because of bad nausea.

Sorry for bothering.

Karine


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i hate giving this answer, but it really is different for everyone, so it might help with your depression, it might not. Those antiepileptics are good mood stabilizers and have always helped me in staying sane and keeping my thoughts under control. They helped my panic disorder as well.

I have only taken Trileptal of the ones you have listed. It made my vision very photosensitive and made me kind of tired, which is alright since I just took most of it before I went to bed. No other major side effects, though. I know Trileptal is a later cousin of Tegretol. It is pretty much the same thing but with a lot less side effects than Tegretol. Topomax I've never taken.


----------

